# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met Sauna's en Thermen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met De Sprenkelaar (Apeldoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
De Sprenkelaar
Laan van Zevenhuizen 381 
Apeldoorn (GL)

Bezoek de website van De Sprenkelaar

*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met De Sprenkelaar (Apeldoorn).*

----------

